# Singapore Police clearance



## arunchauhan (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Group members

Need your valuable advice on getting PCC/COC from Singapore.

I am from India and worked in Singapore for a year. I am in US as of now.

I have to get PCC from Singapore, but not very clear on steps. Can you please explain.

1. Looked on line but its a bit confusing as it says fill forms online at the same time it asks for sending docs. Not sure the order in which they should be done.

2. I have FIN number but I dont have singapore Work visa card with me now (Green plastic card for work visa). Is that require to get the COC ? 
As in online form it asks to upload front and back of (NRIC/ID)


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

arunchauhan said:


> Hi Group members
> 
> Need your valuable advice on getting PCC/COC from Singapore.
> 
> ...


I need to do the same too, but will be doing in the next few days to weeks. As my friend who did last year told me it will take 5 biz days havent explored much. But he also mentioned that you have to go physically to the main office. 
JFYI, I currently live in SG, but used to live in Japan so we just went to Japanese embassy in SG and applied for the same however it takes 10 weeks or more.. So I would suggest, you down to a nearest Singapore embassy and check they may suggest you on the options.


----------



## arunchauhan (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Kudians ! I will check


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

arunchauhan said:


> Thanks Kudians ! I will check


You are welcome. I will post here soon, once I have done my SG PCC.

But if you in a rush, as I did for my Japan PCC here, you better go down to an Singapore Embassy there or call them!


----------



## Adi08 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,

I received an email from CO requesting my Singapore clearance certificate. It would be really be helpful if anyone can provide me the steps. I am currently living in Sydney.

As fas as I can gather;

1. Fill online appeal form
2. Upload digital passport photo
3. Go to police station and get finger print copy
4. Send the fingerprint copy and filled form to Singapore Police

Unsure about

Payment
Should I provide a prepaid envelope for them to return the clearance certificate

thanks,
Adarsh


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

arunchauhan said:


> Hi Group members
> 
> Need your valuable advice on getting PCC/COC from Singapore.
> 
> ...


Hi Aruna,

Were you able to complete this? Can you explain how you got it done?
I have a similar situation.
Is it mandatory to provide a copy of the original EP? I have the FIN/EP number but have misplaced the original EP card. Will photocopies of all relevant passport pages suffice?


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

anindita07 said:


> Hi Aruna,
> 
> Were you able to complete this? Can you explain how you got it done?
> I have a similar situation.
> Is it mandatory to provide a copy of the original EP? I have the FIN/EP number but have misplaced the original EP card. Will photocopies of all relevant passport pages suffice?


Hi Arun.. 
sorry for the typo


----------



## arunchauhan (Jan 8, 2017)

anindita07 said:


> Hi Aruna,
> 
> Were you able to complete this? Can you explain how you got it done?
> I have a similar situation.
> Is it mandatory to provide a copy of the original EP? I have the FIN/EP number but have misplaced the original EP card. Will photocopies of all relevant passport pages suffice?


Yes, I got Singapore COC without having original or photocopy of EP.

Link - https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance
Step1 -Appeal for Singapore COC - https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance/appeal-by-non-singapore-citizens
1. Provide needed docs in form and wait for approval. Takes around 1 week or so.
2. If EP card not available provide any alternative docs were FIN number available ( Passport/ Tax form / Application approval letter of visa)

Step 2 - Once appeal is approved, apply for COC - https://www.police.gov.sg/e-service...-clearance/apply-for-certificate-of-clearance
1. Do payment online
2. If not in Singapore
a) Provide address while filling the form (COC will come to this address) or Authorise your friend in Singapore to pick it up. 
b) Send acknowledgement page and Fingerprints to Singapore COC address.
c) department ships COC in 10 days after receiving fingerprint and Acknowledgement letter. It takes 2-3 weeks for the letter to come. 
3. If in Singapore book fingerprint appointment and then collect COC directly. 


Below is email reply that I had got from Singapore COC officer to confirm the same

###############
Dear Sir/Madam

We refer to your preceding email regarding the Certificate of Clearance (COC).

You may upload any other documents you may have which shows your S Pass/FIN number written on it, or the Singapore Stamp which will be on your passport you used to enter Singapore, it will show the date you were issued the S pass/FIN and in some cases the S pass/FIN number will be written on the passport page.
You also can upload testimonial letter from school or employer, arrival & departure endorsement in passport or others.

Indian ID or USD ID does not show your period of stay in Singapore.

Yours faithfully


Certificate of Clearance Officer
Criminal Investigation Department
Singapore Police Force
################


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

arunchauhan said:


> Yes, I got Singapore COC without having original or photocopy of EP.
> 
> Step1 -Appeal for Singapore COC -
> 1. Provide needed docs in form and wait for approval. Takes around 1 week or so.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed response.
I have all these available - Passport/ Tax form / Application approval letter of visa.

Another query - If I have to authorize a friend to collect the COC, should I be sending the required documents to him and he has to visit the department or should I just authorize and send the documents directly to the department?
In latter case, how will my friend know when to collect the COC?


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1200417-singapore-police-clearance.html


----------



## ericxu (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys 
I just have a question. When you were doing fingerprint in the police station in Australia, which fingerprint form did you guys use, the Australian one or Singaporean one? Thanks in advnace.


----------



## sornakumar89 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
I have submitted my application on 26/01/2019. Pending to upload Police Clearance Certificate and Medical. Currently I am living in Singapore and processing police clearance for both Singapore and India. 

For India, I have submitted my original passport while applying for police clearance with BLS. In the mean time i have processed SG police clearance too. Yesterday I have received an email to book for finger print registration. I don't have my passport with me at the moment. is it okay if i use my NRIC as a ID during finger print registration or passport is mandatory??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sornakumar89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my application on 26/01/2019. Pending to upload Police Clearance Certificate and Medical. Currently I am living in Singapore and processing police clearance for both Singapore and India.
> 
> For India, I have submitted my original passport while applying for police clearance with BLS. In the mean time i have processed SG police clearance too. Yesterday I have received an email to book for finger print registration. I don't have my passport with me at the moment. is it okay if i use my NRIC as a ID during finger print registration or passport is mandatory??


You can call CID and check. I think NRIC ought to be fine.

Edit:

"When visiting Police Cantonment Complex on the appointment date, please bring along a copy of the acknowledgement slip, generated at the end of the booking (sample below) and an identity document for verification."

https://eservices.police.gov.sg/content/policehubhome/homepage/certificate-of-clearance-hub.html


----------

